# Worst movie you've seen?



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 7, 2015)

What is the worst movie you have seen? 

"So bad, it's good" does  not count. Name a movie that rode so hard against your tastes that you  enjoyed nothing out of it, and can't name a single moment when you did. Name a  movie so bad, it resulted in you walking out of a theater; shutting off  the television; getting angry because of how much it sucked; etc.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 7, 2015)

The second AvP movie, and this is coming from someone with _a very low standard _for considering anything "good". (I even liked the 2013 version of Red Dawn if you want to know how low my standards are). But AVP 2 was just horrible, 

I didn't like Frozen that much either, but I think that a good chunk of my hatred for it comes from the ultra-nuttiness of the fandom


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't watch many movies but does Anabelle count. The movie wasn't even scary. I was tired when I watched it, and it blew the chance to scare me. All it did was try to hit me with a bunch of cliche-as-hell scenes 

Honestly, that makes a "horror" movie painful to watch


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 7, 2015)

Tusk. 

Such a god awful flick.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 8, 2015)

rebuild of evangelion.


----------



## Maugryph (Feb 8, 2015)

Manos: The Hands of Fate. A movie that is pure torture to watch. It would be more enjoyable to watch this for a hour!


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Feb 8, 2015)

I went and saw Paul Blart: Mall Cop at the theatre a few years ago. It was just the first in a long string of so-called "comedies" that come out every so often and only end in disappointment. I don't think that anyone could find them funny unless they were a total simpleton.


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 8, 2015)

Jack and Jill.  My god,  I hate that movie so much.  Adam Sandler playing Jill gave me such a head ache.  He was doing that annoying voice thing he THINKS is funny.  Nothing he did in it was funny.  That movie should have never been made!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 8, 2015)

Prophecy (1979) - man.. that was pure, trash.

The Thin Red Line (1998) - I wanted to walk out - but my friend wouldn't let me.

Urban Legend (1998) - A complete waste of time. My boyfriend kept pestering me to go, (I relented and did).


----------



## Muln (Feb 8, 2015)

Skyline


----------



## Gator (Feb 8, 2015)

i recall going to see 'because i said so' while on a date just because there was nothing else in the theater at that time... we walked out.  i don't remember a damn thing about what i actually saw of the movie, though.

i'm having trouble thinking of any i've seen (and remember) that were legit bad and not even entertaining as a result.  i'm kinda selective about what i watch any more.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 8, 2015)

Twylyght said:


> Jack and Jill.  My god,  I hate that movie so much.  Adam Sandler playing Jill gave me such a head ache.  He was doing that annoying voice thing he THINKS is funny.  Nothing he did in it was funny.  That movie should have never been made!



Most Adam Sandler movies should have never been made.


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 8, 2015)

Batty Krueger said:


> Most Adam Sandler movies should have never been made.



Yes, this is true lol.  I do like Hotel Transylvania.  His voice was actually tolerable in that one because he didn't go overboard XD


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh I forgot about that movie. Been wanting to see it cuz of the pouty bat face.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 8, 2015)

LizardKing said:


> Dungeons and Dragons.
> 
> You know, I love dragons. They're awesome. And sexy. Sometimes I watch a film just because it has a dragon in. Honestly, that was the only reason I bothered watching Eragon (it was pretty crappy). Dungeons and Dragons? A film with _lots_ of dragons? Well surely this should be great!
> 
> ...



.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 8, 2015)

A bunch of pretentious French films about sex that air on IFC and Sundance are pretty awful....Only ones I can think of off the top of my head are "The Dreamers", "L'Aventure", and "The Exterminating Angels".

Also Disaster Movie.





Imperial Impact said:


> rebuild of evangelion.








B-b-but...The first film was just the first 6 episodes of the original show without all the characterization that was in the original Eva, only with fancier animation and an orchestral/chant OST by Shiro Sagisu....


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 8, 2015)

The Strangers






This movie infuriated me. It's just really, really pointless and stupid. It's not tense at all. The only 'scares' are jump scares. This is one of the few movies where when it ends I feel I've just wasted a precious slivver of my life. Fuck this movie.

And when I say pointless I mean pointless. This couple comes home and are terrorized by three masked people for no reason. Who are being creepy for NO REASON. Urrgggh


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm not sure. When a movie gets so bad that it's not even funny, I tend to just automatically tune out. I don't think I've ever seen a movie where it was so bad that it actually pissed me off.

If I had to pick, though, I'd say pretty much any Michael Bay movie. What the hell is _wrong_ with that guy?


----------



## Demensa (Feb 9, 2015)

I had to sit through The Smurfs 2 once... 
That's probably the worst that I can remember.



Muln said:


> Skyline



This movie was done so badly, it was unbelievable.  
It had potential for a great story and yet they threw it away.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Feb 9, 2015)

Most any raunchy comedy, but I think _There's Something About Mary_ is the only film that I really can't stand in the least.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ah, yet another "worst movie" thread. Been awhile...



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> ONLY the 3rd? You're too merciful.
> 
> This one always pops in my head as the top dog. No matter how hard I try  to think of another, that one manages to grab the #1 spot:
> 
> ...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 9, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> B-b-but...The first film was just the first 6 episodes of the original show without all the characterization that was in the original Eva, only with fancier animation and an orchestral/chant OST by Shiro Sagisu....


rebuild of evangelion 0.1 was fine, I meant 0.2 and 0.3


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 9, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> rebuild of evangelion 0.1 was fine, I meant 0.2 and 0.3


What issues do you take with them? 3.0 finally brought on totally new content and finally gave the focus on character development to Shinji and Kaworu that had been missing the past two movies.


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 10, 2015)

WideEyed said:


> I'm not sure. When a movie gets so bad that it's not even funny, I tend to just automatically tune out. I don't think I've ever seen a movie where it was so bad that it actually pissed me off.
> 
> If I had to pick, though, I'd say pretty much any Michael Bay movie. What the hell is _wrong_ with that guy?



He's a little boy in a man's body.  He thinks that humping dogs, robot balls and half naked women draped over cars and motorcycles are cool XD  He also has this weird fascination with the military,  explosions, and slo mo shots. In an interview he said he wont be doing the 5th Transformers movie.... well, too little too late Bay.  I'm not sure any director can recover anything from the mess he made of the franchise.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 10, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> The Strangers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PURGE much? Uuffh. Then they made a second Purge movie and likely a third!


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Mar 3, 2015)

BadRoy said:


> The Strangers
> 
> And when I say pointless I mean pointless. This couple comes home and are terrorized by three masked people for no reason. Who are being creepy for NO REASON.



I was under the impression they were attempting realism; serial killers rarely have anything personal between them and their victims.



Batty Krueger said:


> PURGE much? Uuffh. Then they made a second Purge movie and likely a third!



That was pretty terrible, yes - annoyingly, had the characters behaved at all like humans, the movie should've been pretty good


----------



## Zabrina (Mar 3, 2015)

Birdemic. I don't watch very many movies in general, and I try not to watch the bad ones.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Mar 3, 2015)

I never really watched it, but i saw some scenes and a review.
Food fight is the worst animated movie ever! It makes those halfassed sfm animations look good.

The sad part was...it had a great cast, even Charlie sheen!
How the hell did this become so bad???!!!!


----------

